# Biete: Siemens Simatic S5 Baugruppen



## volente (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Habe ein paar Baugruppen zu verkaufen. Ein Teil davon sind Neu und OVP, die anderen waren als Ersatzteile eingelagert. Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich. 

Neu - OVP

Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 300-5AA12
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 312-5AA13
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 456-4UA12
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 470-4UB13
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 420-4UA14 2x
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 921-1AA21
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 451-4UA14
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 430-6AA11
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 420-5AA11


Gebraucht ohne OVP

Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 312-5CA22
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 420-4UA14 11x
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 451-4UA14 8x
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 300-5CA11
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 242-1AA32
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 460-4UA13
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 470-4UB13
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 441-4UA13
Siemens Simatic S5   6ES5 456-4UA12 5x​


----------



## volente (10 Januar 2011)

--verkauft--


----------

